# update the acronym page...?



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

rvu...ipg...just a couple that would be helpful for those of us wishing to learn more. (that's a nice way of saying that i have no idea what half of you are talking about half the time!)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you want to submit your choices, we can look at getting that page changed.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

cool, thx. i'll start making a list...


----------

